# Diverse Fragen zu Haussteuerung mit Wago 750-881 und Webvisu



## world-e (6 Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

da mir hier schon oft geholfen worden ist (danke dafür), versuche ich es hier nochmal. Und damit ich nicht jedes mal ein neues Thema erstellen muss, werden die (kommenden) hier eingestellt, weil mir oft der Einstieg und/oder das Wissen fehlt.  Ich betreibe eine Wago 750-881 als Haussteuerung bzw. Automatisierung. Automatisiert ist allerdings noch nicht viel, da alles noch im Aufbau ist.

Meine Frage ist:
Ich habe an der Garage ein Codeschloss installiert zur Annahme von Paketen. D.h. der Code ist als Ablagegenehmigung bei den Paketdiensten hinterlegt. Es funktioniert soweit auch gut. Der Paketbote gibt den Code ein, dann öffnet sich das Garagentor ein Stück, er legt das Paket ab und nach einer gewissen Zeit schließt das Tor wieder. Nun möchte ich eine Anzeige in meiner Webvisu, die mir anzeigt, um wie viel Uhr das Codeschloss aktiviert wurde. Wie sind hier die Ansätze? Die Webvisu funktioniert soweit und ich habe eine Zeitanzeige in der Webvisu (mit dem scheduler03.lib) und das Codeschloss ist per scheduler-Zeitschaltuhr nur zu gewissen Zeiten und Wochentage aktiviert (tagsüber von Montag bis Samstag).
Wie kann man eine Zeit anzeigen, wenn ein Eingang gesetzt wird und diese Zeit dann solange angezeigt wird, bis sie wieder zurückgesetzt wird?
Bsp.
Codeschloss ist von 8-20h aktiviert
Code wird um 10.30h eingegeben und das Paket wird abgelegt. Diese Uhrzeit soll in der Webvisu angezeigt werden und um 22.00h zurückgesetzt werden.


Hoffe ich habe es verständlich beschrieben. Vielen Dank


----------



## holgermaik (7 Mai 2019)

Hallo
ich kann jetzt nicht genau erkennen wo dein Problem liegt.
Ganz allgemein:
Du liest die Systemzeit ein. Mit einer positiven Flanke vom Codeschloss speicherst du deine Zeit in einer Variable vom Typ DT. In der Visu nimmst du ein Rechteck. Als Platzhalter wird %t verwendet (hier kannst du auch noch die Anzeige formatieren).

Holger

PS. Ich finde solche Sammelthread's nicht sonderlich gut. Ein aussagekräftiges Thema ist wesentlich besser durch dritte zu finden.


----------



## world-e (7 Mai 2019)

holgermaik schrieb:


> ...
> Mit einer positiven Flanke vom Codeschloss speicherst du deine Zeit in einer Variable vom Typ DT.


Kannst du das bitte ein wenig genauer erklären? Danke


----------



## holgermaik (7 Mai 2019)

Zum Beispiel so


----------



## world-e (7 Mai 2019)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 45599
> 
> 
> Zum Beispiel so



Das ist mehr als erhofft, muss ich heute Abend mal testen, vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## world-e (8 Mai 2019)

Habe es hinbekommen, hat zwar kurz gedauert, bis ich gesehen habe, dass es in CFC und nicht in FUP ist. Die Ausgabe ist aber in %s. %t zeigt die Systemzeit an. Darauf kann ich aufbauen und mich weiter planlos durchwursteln  
Danke


----------



## world-e (14 Mai 2019)

Komme schon wieder nicht weiter.
Möchte eine *Textausgabe* realisieren. Und zwar habe ich eine Anzeige für offene oder geschlossene Fenster. Allerdings sind diese Anzeigen untereinander. Momentan zeigt es "geschlossen" mit grünem Hintergrund an. Wenn Fenster geöffnet sind, wird "offen" auf rotem Grund anzeigt. 
Wie kann ich es nun machen, dass es entweder "offen" auf rotem Grund oder "geschlossen" auf grünem Grund anzeigt? Habe schon diverse Einstellungen getestet, aber ohne Erfolg. Die Hilfe hat mir leider auch nichts gebracht. Vielen Dank
Momentan:



Wunsch


----------



## Pyromane (14 Mai 2019)

Hallo, 
du könntest es mit zwei Bildern versuchen. 
Ein Bild als "Haupthintergrund" mit geschlossen -grün, und das andere legst du darüber, aber genau umgekehrt offen -rot  und als Variable nimmst du not (also nicht) und den Pfad der Variable des Fensterkontaktes   ->(not X1.0)
So kannst du es als Bildwechsler nutzen.

Grüße, Uli


----------



## world-e (14 Mai 2019)

Pyromane schrieb:


> Hallo,
> du könntest es mit zwei Bildern versuchen.
> Ein Bild als "Haupthintergrund" mit geschlossen -grün und offen -weiß, und das andere legst du darüber, aber genau umgekehrt (offen -rot und geschlossen -weiß)  und als Variable nimmst du not (also nicht) und den Pfad der Variable des Fensterkontaktes   ->(not X1.0)
> So kannst du es als Bildwechsler nutzen.
> ...


Danke für die schnelle Unterstützung. Das scheint mir irgendwie nur eine Notlösung. Das müsste doch auch mit 2 übereinanderliegenden Elementen gehen. Ich bekomme nicht mal die Textausgabe hin. Wenn man weiß, wie es geht, ist es sicher nicht so kompliziert.


----------



## holgermaik (14 Mai 2019)

Du kannst sowohl die Farbe als auch den Text dynamisch aufschalten.
Wie selektierst du offen und geschlossen? mit Sel oder anders?
.
Später mehr. Habe gerade kein Codesys bei der  Hand


----------



## world-e (14 Mai 2019)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Du kannst sowohl die Farbe als auch den Text dynamisch aufschalten.
> Wie selektierst du offen und geschlossen? mit Sel oder anders?
> .
> Später mehr. Habe gerade kein Codesys bei der  Hand


Der Fensterkontakt geht direkt auf den Eingang. Ist der Eingang gesetzt, zeigt es das Fenster als geschlossen an. Mehr Auswertung gibt es momentan noch nicht.





Ich weiß eben nicht, wie ich festgelegte Texte anzeigen lassen kann, wenn ein Eingang aktiviert wird.


----------



## holgermaik (15 Mai 2019)

Der Farbwechsel beschränkt dich auf 2 festgelegte Farben. Da du zusätzlich auch den Text ändern möchtest kannst du die Farbe auch gleich dynamisch vorgeben.





Aufbau der Farbe DWORD: 16#xx (wert wird nicht benutzt) xx (Blauanteil) xx (Grünanteil) xx (Rotanteil)
Tip1:
mache dir eine Globale Farbtabelle. Manche Farben sehen auf unterschiedlichen Geräten anders aus. Wenn jetzt das Rot z.B. etwas heller sein soll brauchst du nur an einer Stelle die Farbe ändern.
Tip2:
Wenn du viele gleiche aufwendige Elemente hast erzeuge eine Visu mit Platzhaltern und einen FB dazu den du mehrfach verwenden kannst.
Beispiel zu Tip2. Ob es bereits bei 2 Variablen sinnvoll ist kann jeder selbst entscheiden. Bei Umfangreichen Elementen ist es nur zu Empfehlen.
Anhang anzeigen Visu_Platzhalter.zip

Holger


----------

